# Anaheim/Irvine Delivery Stations



## Logistics.com (Oct 21, 2016)

First off, thank you to all of the established members here who provide invaluable insight into Amazon Flex. This program would be shrouded in mystery if it wasn't for your contributions!

A little background: I applied to the Amazon Flex program in July of 2016. I was advised by support that the program wasn't available in my geographic area. Fast forward to late September - I was invited to complete the introductory survey and watch all of the orientation videos. I completed the background and onboarding process on October 10th. I selected the ONLY Orange County delivery location available at that time (Anaheim).

On October 14th I received an email stating that the Anaheim Delivery station (DLA2) was now "live" and offering opportunities to deliver. I've observed a number of available blocks at the 10pm hour so the logistics activity is starting to pick up.

Here's my issue: I live in South OC and would like to work out of the Irvine delivery station (DLA9). I've heard that you can only switch locations if you haven't completed your first block? I've emailed support twice requesting a change and have yet to receive a response. 

I really want to get started delivering but I'm apprehensive and don't want to risk getting locked to DLA2 or even worse, deactivation. Any input from the Amazon gurus on here would be GREATLY appreciated. 

Thanks!


----------



## CarmenFlexDriver (Jun 21, 2016)

You are right that if you accept a block to work at your current location you can pretty much forget about changing your location. There are exceptions to the rule but it takes time and effort from support to make it happen. Seems you might also have many locations to choose if it's DLA1 through DLA9?

To see if there are any other areas available you would have to do the "clear app data" process and keep checking to see if another location pops up. It's been explained in detail here many times so a little searching should find it. You'll probably get the email from amazon support eventually to explain the process but worth doing on your own. Again, it can take some time. 
They do have the ability to make a specific location show in your "delivery area" selections but the location has to be "onboarding" for them to do so.


----------



## Logistics.com (Oct 21, 2016)

Thanks, Carmen. That's very helpful. 

I've only seen DLA2 and DLA9 but I would imagine there are more out there? Irvine would be ideal assuming they aren't at full capacity already with delivery partners. 

I failed to mention this, but I cleared my cache/data 10+ times over the past week but still haven't been offered a new location. I was going to delete the app and reinstall completely today but realized that my tinyurl link is no longer valid. Ugh. 

I've never been into ride sharing or delivering food, but I think this Amazon platform has REAL potential for what I call a "side hustle." Unfortunately, between the automated responses from support and lack of full iOS support, getting setup has been slightly frustrating...


----------



## CarmenFlexDriver (Jun 21, 2016)

In your situation the only thing to do is be patient and keep contacting support. They are the only ones who will be able to get done what is needed. But again, that location has to be accepting drivers/onboarding.
The closer the warehouse is to you the better it is for everything with this gig so it's worth the time to get the location you want. I would have been out of this gig already if I took the first location offered to me which was 60 miles away. 

As for deleting and reinstalling....almost all android phones have a file manager installed by default these days. Look for the file download, if you have it you can reinstall directly from there. Most likely won't do more than the "clear app data" does.


----------



## Logistics.com (Oct 21, 2016)

I agree. Proximity to the delivery station is crucial, especially when all I've seen in Orange County are three hour blocks at $54/hr. 

I just uninstalled the App and will await a response/new download link from support.


----------



## abby hunt (Dec 20, 2016)

Hello,

Is DLA9 operating already? I just signed up and completed everything but i never saw any offer.


----------



## RGV (Oct 20, 2016)

abby hunt said:


> Hello,
> 
> Is DLA9 operating already? I just signed up and completed everything but i never saw any offer.


As far as I know, DLA9 aka UCA4/Irvine has been up and running for a while now. In addition, it is a Prime Now warehouse. I heard it was difficult to find open block, even if there were it only last few seconds. Keep checking throughout the day and maybe luck will find you.


----------



## iyengar (Oct 7, 2016)

UCA4 is prime now. DLA9 is logisitic and is not open yet. It is schedules to open on February 5th is what I heard, I would wait for DLA9 ,because UCA4 is getting harder to get blocks. Me and other 7 people I know have been tapping for 7 hours straight just for blocks. We recently getting red barred often


----------

